# trying to get a photobucket photo to show here



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG] So hope this shows as photo of a semi wild animal...


----------



## snowbear (Apr 2, 2016)

Don't use the IMG button - just paste the link from "Share this photo" (at the far right).


----------



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Don't use the IMG code - just paste the link from "Share this photo" (at the far right).
> 
> (it will be square brackets instead of the angular ones below)
> 
> <URL=http://s1013.photobucket.com/user/s...015/cmw3_d40_6398_zpsjadve3cb.jpg</IMG></URL>


Thanks, but "Share this image" is followed by a question mark, not a link.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 2, 2016)

Below that - it should say "img" and have a block with the url


----------



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Below that - it should say "img" and have a block with the url


Yes, and that is what I copied to my test message.


----------



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm trying again here...


----------



## budget cruncher (Apr 2, 2016)

Yaay!


----------



## snowbear (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, you posted mine OK.


----------



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG] I wonder if Facebook is getting my pics...


----------



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

rightup said:


> [/URL][/IMG] I wonder if Facebook is getting my pics...


<a href="Photo by Ken Seay" target="_blank"><img src="http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy236/grouchox/fad75e8d.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo fad75e8d.jpg"/></a>


----------



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

Harder than I thought...<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://pic2.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed795.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fyy236%2Fgrouchox%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="javascript:void(0);" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="Ken Seay's Library" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" alt="grouchox&#039;s  album on Photobucket" /></a></div>


----------



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

rightup said:


> Harder than I thought...<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://pic2.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed795.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fyy236%2Fgrouchox%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="javascript:void(0);" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="Ken Seay's Library" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" alt="grouchox&#039;s  album on Photobucket" /></a></div>


Dammit this makes calculus look easy!


----------



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

<a href="Photo by Ken Seay" target="_blank"><img src="http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy236/grouchox/th_8d627ed6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 8d627ed6.jpg" style=""></a>


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2016)

You're posting the WEB PAGE address.  You need the IMAGE address.

You should be able to add the IMaGe tags around that and get it to show.

You need JUST the http:// through the .jpg in the image tags.


----------



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

I think I'm confused because photobucket doesn't list it that way. I see:
E-mail and IM (whatever that is)
Direct (direct to what?)
HTML
HTML thumb
IMG
IMG thumb
I've tried these various files and I think I'm just looking in the wrong area or something.
Thanks for any help, I really appreciate anyone's time.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2016)

Direct.

Either insert (copy & paste) that between manually typed image tags, or using the forum's image icon.


----------



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy236/grouchox/IMG_4034_zpspeideuka.jpg I hope this makes it...


----------



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

rightup said:


> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy236/grouchox/IMG_4034_zpspeideuka.jpg I hope this makes it...


Well, it's a link that does something but it is not just a simple photo.


----------



## rightup (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't think I'm uploading my images correctly.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2016)

Click on the Image icon when you create your post (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and paste it in the window that appears, or paste it between manually-typed image tags thusly:


----------



## kalgra (Apr 3, 2016)

When you have your image selected in Photobucket click on the box I have highlighted below in red . It will say "copied" then just click in your post where you want to paste the image then right click and paste or ctrl + c. (assuming Windows).


----------



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2016)

kalgra said:


> When you have your image selected in Photobucket click on the box I have highlighted below in red . It will say "copied" then just click in your post where you want to paste the image then right click and paste or ctrl + c. (assuming Windows).



I think you mean ctrl + v  to paste.


----------



## 407370 (Apr 3, 2016)

rightup said:


> http://i795.photobucket.com/albums/yy236/grouchox/IMG_4034_zpspeideuka.jpg I hope this makes it...












Sorry I am not understanding. what is so difficult about clicking on the IMG link?

it worked for me and its not even my photo


----------



## kalgra (Apr 3, 2016)

snowbear said:


> kalgra said:
> 
> 
> > When you have your image selected in Photobucket click on the box I have highlighted below in red . It will say "copied" then just click in your post where you want to paste the image then right click and paste or ctrl + c. (assuming Windows).
> ...



Yep! So sorry! Was trying to help not add to the confusion. That was a typo I did mean crtl + v


----------



## rightup (Apr 3, 2016)

kalgra said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > kalgra said:
> ...


----------



## rightup (Apr 3, 2016)

No, everytime I click the IMG letters (and it says copied in the adjacent box) and then I get to this page, click in the text area and do control v all I get is texty stuff, no photo.


----------



## rightup (Apr 3, 2016)

rightup said:


> No, everytime I click the IMG letters (and it says copied in the adjacent box) and then I get to this page, click in the text area and do control v all I get is texty stuff, no photo.


Well, I see it worked for me finally, but I don't know what I did different.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2016)

If you copy the URL or IMG links over at photobucket, you can't use that for pasting the forums' Image icon.  You have to use the *Direct* option to copy.


----------



## kalgra (Apr 3, 2016)

rightup said:


> No, everytime I click the IMG letters (and it says copied in the adjacent box) and then I get to this page, click in the text area and do control v all I get is texty stuff, no photo.



Sorry I should have clarified yes you will get the the "texty stuff" thats ok once you post your your message it will display the image. Before you click post reply you can click on more options if you want to preview it before actually sending, there you will see your image or can confirm you see the image as you intended before actually sending it.


----------

